# Why Does Utah NOT Have the Best and Most Shooting Ranges in the County



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

Shooters in this State spend an extraordinary amount of money on our interest. Why do I feel like a homeless vagrant looking for a place to set up my cardboard box when I want to go shoot? Why, in this state, is it easier to find a liquor store than a well-maintained, safe, professionally managed public gun range? Why is it easier for my teenager to find a Planned Parenthood than it is for me to practice shooting? 

Lee Kay is an embarrassment for this State. When your kids go to the community pool in the summer, are the lifeguards volunteers? When your kids go to the community pool in the summer, is it open 3pm to 6pm three days a week? Why is our sole public range in northern Utah a volunteer venture with turn-of-the-century facilities with near-non-existent hours? Seriously! 

The guy in front of me in Gunnies yesterday dropped over two grand at the register. I spent $100 on impulse purchases. Between the two of us, that was $126 in taxes. What did we get for the $126? NOTHING!

In Park City this Summer, the Utah Olympic Park started construction on $4 million in improvements to existing infrastructure. Four million for kids to jump into a pool with skis. How many kids do that in our state compared with the number who need a safe place to practice shooting with their families? 

People, it's time to start pressing our useless politicians for a series of safe, well-maintained, professionally staffed public ranges throughout the State in exchange for all the money we spend that they collect. Seriously! 

And year-in and year-out we hear the reports of the accidental shootings and fires on our public lands. And nobody takes the obvious step of providing facilities that would cut those problems way down. Duh. 

Can you believe we have a better archery range than our shooting range in Salt Lake County !!! 

I drive throughout the Western states from Idaho to Colorado to Lake Tahoe in the Winter months. Know what I see everywhere EXCEPT Utah? Public gun ranges. Know what get bigger every year when I go back? The public gun ranges. 

It's time to start making demands for facilities to accommodate us. If we don't we will continue to get NOTHING. Need land? Start building them at the State Parks.


----------



## Cruiser (Oct 4, 2020)

Great point! Any and all new
ranges would be well used


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

There is a money making opportunity for you.

All that you need is around 50 acres of land, a couple hundred thousand dollars for improvements and a million dollars plus of liability insurance 

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

I get what you're saying dude but with THOUSANDS of acres of BLM and forest ground it's just too much area that we can get out and disperse and shoot when and where we want without having to monkey with regulations and stuff. I built a shooting bench and can travel 30 minutes and shoot in a nice safe area with backstop for 1000 yards plus. Why would I want to pay and be relegated to an organized/controlled area for the same thing? Drive 1.5 hours outa SLC and you can have the same. Just doesn't pan out to have a Govn't controlled range when doing it yourself costs nothing and can do the same. I know that it's not gonna be safe to shoot from late July to early September so I do my shooting outside those times. I do have safe areas during those months but find it's best to work around just in case. Anyways that's my thoughts on why we don't spend the $ as Utahn's--taxes and fees are high enough I think.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Airborne said:


> I get what you're saying dude but with THOUSANDS of acres of BLM and forest ground it's just too much area that we can get out and disperse and shoot when and where we want without having to monkey with regulations and stuff. I built a shooting bench and can travel 30 minutes and shoot in a nice safe area with backstop for 1000 yards plus. Why would I want to pay and be relegated to an organized/controlled area for the same thing? Drive 1.5 hours outa SLC and you can have the same. Just doesn't pan out to have a Govn't controlled range when doing it yourself costs nothing and can do the same. I know that it's not gonna be safe to shoot from late July to early September so I do my shooting outside those times. I do have safe areas during those months but find it's best to work around just in case. Anyways that's my thoughts on why we don't spend the $ as Utahn's--taxes and fees are high enough I think.


i get what you're saying because i do the same as you, but...i get really sick of the type of trash people leave behind and the fires they start. that doesn't even mention the ones who don't have a backstop or shoot in their campsite toward the road or next camp site without concern. the option to do things safely keeps being taken away. PMAA wasn't state of the art but was sufficient for some. big cottonwood was quick access but too close to the city for some and on far too valuable of land to stay in operation.

i don't want target shooting so heavily regulated that you can't shoot on blm/FS land but i would like a safe option, especially for those who are clueless to the danger they (careless target shooters) create.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

I just don't understand why shooters put up with being second class citizens who have to justify facilities on bases that no other recreationalists do. Our communities dump millions on golf courses and swimming pools without asking whether it will pay for itself. The State spent how much rebuilding the Provo river? For a few hundred fisherman for a few months a year? The community fishing ponds. What did those cost, and how much revenue do they raise? The inter-county bike paths. What did that cost, and how much revenue did that generate for the state? Who even uses them? And at the same time, we're paying the entire bill for wildlife management in this State, while everyone else gets to enjoy it. When did we convince ourselves that we don't deserve as good as everyone else? As for the anti-government control types, how "controlled" do you feel playing 9 holes at Nibley? Or fishing the Provo? You get the government control you tolerate. Don't want to be treated like a child at a lousy range. Than it's time to speak up and start telling the State what we want.

Any my gosh, how much does this State spend on boating, just so they can tell all but a luck few to go pound sand from Saturday lunch until Sunday night?


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

It's funny, I was just thinking about this yesterday when I was at the public shooting range in Winnemucca, NV. It's a very nice facility especially for a small town. All the years I lived in southern Utah county, it blew me away that there was not an upscale shooting sports facility available. 

With all the entrepreneurs in UT, I can't believe that there aren't some swanky, private rod and gun clubs. Heck, if golfers can do it, why can't we?------SS


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

What you need to do is to go to your state Representative and complain to them. 

See if you can talk them into funding shooting ranges in all the counties in Utah. Not only the development of one but the maintenance and liability of it. I doubt that will happen. 

Or just do as I suggested in my first post. 

Complaining on a forum such as this isn't going to get you anywhere.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

https://www.longrangeshootersofutah.com/ranges/

I've shot at the range in price before, it's pretty sweet. That said, its easier to just pull off some dirt road on BLM or NFS land and set something up on an embankment or berm.

Just pick up your trash, and empty shotgun shells. Personally, I could care less about brass, I pick mine up anyway cause I save them, but shotgun shells really are litter.

Edit: and be mindful on where you shoot M855 or any other steel cored or steel projectile. It's kind of like striking fire steel in some areas.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

There is no financial incentive(profit) to be made in a simple shooting range and nowhere near enough usage by the public to justify a tax supported one.
Trouble is that shooting at a public ranges with all the necessary rules and safeguards that are require is just not that fun. There are a few guys that like to shoot paper but the average Joe with a car full of kids...not so much.
P.S. Interesting user name, I noticed you didn't mention the hugely public subsidized ski industry. If we took 10% of the money the state spends keeping the ski resorts open I bet there could be a public shooting range in every county...just sayn.

opps...after a re-read, by golly you did whine a little about the ski industry...my bad.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Lee Kay wouldn’t be so bad if they opened at least 6 days per week and increased the hours from dawn until dusk. That’ll never happen though. Heck, put lights up and extend the hours even more.

I probably shouldn’t be saying this as I don’t want them to get any busier, but if you’re looking for an awesome 100 yard range to sight in the rifles, go to TNT in Murray. It’s a little pricey, but lately is open until midnight on the weekends.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> There is no financial incentive(profit) to be made in a simple shooting range and nowhere near enough usage by the public to justify a tax supported one.
> .


There would be if the government would quit spending my tax dollars fighting fires some a hole with steel core ammo wants to shoot on public lands.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You need a "controlled environment" when it comes to Public Shooting Ranges! There isn't any way you know the skill, knowledge, safe weapon handling, etc. of any person entering into a facility. 


Last time I went to Lee Kay this year, I was given a "bench" next to some folks that were shooting three rifles with breaks. "S.O. a B." I was pissed!! every time they shot, I felt the pressure and tasted the powder of every shot. I wasn't mad at the shooters, I was mad at the Gal that told me where to shoot from. I asked to be moved, but she couldn't because all the benches were taken.


If one were to build a range, I know it would be at least $30,000 a day just for the heavy equipment that would be needed to make it, and depending on the size it would take two weeks to make the lanes and tunnels/pits. Not a money maker at all! You'd have to build a liquor store next door to make any money.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I guess it sucks to live in SL or Utah county. Cache, Box Elder, Weber and Davis counties all have ranges open to the public. Rich doesn't need one because few people live there. Even Morgan/Summit county has a shooting area.

It would certainly be nice if shooters would be responsible in the areas they shoot and clean up after themselves and everybody else.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

I'm in Utah county and I just checked the zero on my muzzy, and squeezed off a few rounds from a couple other rifles for fun, just this last sunday. All 100 yards, but I could have easily shot much further if I wanted to. Of course I'm on the south end of Utah county, and I know my local area fairly well. You just have to know where to go. Cleaned up my trash... but... i forgot my shooting sticks dammit! -O,-


----------



## caddis8 (Sep 10, 2007)

It isn't as easy as wanting a gun range so we use tax dollars to do it. Those tax dollars already have more hands reaching out to grab them than dollars available. Tax dollars and license fees are used for multi use and multi interest people. Fishing ponds? Family recruitment, birding, biking, jogging, etc. They're fairly low maintenence once built, and except for some trout stocking, can become self sustaining provided people follow the rules.

Skiing? Top tourism money maker, also largely privatly funded. Golf courses? Usually city/county run and not state run. 

The last and largest issue is the liability and maintenence cost required. I have no idea what the liability would cost, but it won't be cheap.

In my prior life, I was the buyer for treestands at a large outdoor retailer. Just to get in the game for us to talk, each company had to have a $10 million PER OCCURANCE policy. That's treestands. Firearms risk insurance was much higher. 

This is probably best left to the private market. If there is sufficient demand then a gun range would succeed. But indoor shooting would be needed so it isn't used only 5-6 months a year as that is a money pit. 

I dont' see it at all like second class citizens. I see it as efficient use of limited tax dollars. Utah complains about taxes, but you should live other places and then review your tax situation. It's not that bad. My property taxes on a modest home will dwarf what many of you are paying for a $400,000 home, and my valuations are much lower than Utah's. Just a thought. 

But slobs should pick up after themselves and stop shooting exploding targets and such to start fires. You won't win much support with that as the vast majority of the population doesn't shoot that much or support it. 

I personally would rather have $ go to Conservation, land access, and enforcement of rules against slobs.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Caddis has a point there. Don't go asking for things that will ultimately be funded by taxpayer dollars. Besides, we are number 3 in terms of acreage of public land in the uniion. Alaska is Number 1, I think Nevada is number 2, and we are third. With all that public land, you can find *somewhere* to target shoot or sight in a rifle.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

You all have great points to this. Im struggling being newer up here to find a place to sight in hunt rifles longrange. I have a AZ bull tag and have been respectful all summer waiting to sight in my gun due to fire danger. Im old fashioned to where I only shoot out to 500 yards even with my 300 win mag. But I like to set targets up every 100 yards to 500 and make my dope card. I guess alot do it ballistically now. But if any of you know any spots out to 500 yards within 100 miles of the Heber area please pm me and I will pay you back promise. If not I will just make the trip to Price but trying to locate a spot around here for future. I know there are spots around Strawberry resevoir however they will be snowpacked soon and all the spots now have tons of dry brush.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have no problems shooting around dry brush. However where I am shooting from is dry dirt and my backstop is also dry dirt even if I have to spend a half hour making it that way. 

I also take a shovel with me just in case. I also don't shoot exploding targets or steel rounds

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

What is sad is that Magna Gun Club, Salt Lake Gun Club, the awesome sporting clays range off of I-80, and Holiday Gun Club all got closed down and Lee Kay still has pathetic/disappointing hours.
Provo City has an awesome club, as does Heber and Eagle Mountain.
The County Gun Club in Draper that was proposed dwindled away as well as the Herriman Gun Club that was killed in it’s infancy.
Sad,sad,sad.

On a side note, could someone please explain to me why I pay the same launch fee to launch my Utah registered boat as does the person next to me at the lake who is plugging up the ramp to take the un-registered plastic paddleboard off the top of her Subaru......


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

I think there's some confusion here about how public range facilities are built and funded. I'm familiar with several rifle and archery ranges in the state. With the exception of PMAA, every one of them started with a private citizen or NGO. Funding for ranges then comes from a variety of earmarked state and federal budgets and grants. But the point I want to make is that most ranges couldn't operate without donations and volunteers.

People love to bag on Lee Kay, but I think it's a good example of what government By the People should look like. Much of the excavation that's taken place there has been donated - the dirt, the equipment and the operators. A lot of the improvements have been built by DH and other volunteers, often with donated equipment and materials. MDF and others have donated sizeable amounts of money to Lee Kay and the range runs on a shoestring budget. Most of the range masters and other personnel are volunteers. A half-dozen NGO's make regular use of the facility.

FWIW, I think such partnership between private citizens and government should be appreciated and commended.


----------



## Brettski7 (May 11, 2020)

Personally I don’t see the issue. We go to Morgan Range and we love it. Go to Weber County Shooters indoor range and it’s a great range. Can pretty much shoot anywhere I want on BLM or Forest land. A lot better than I had it back home. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

So im curious as I agree we have it better than say some back east. But for ranges in northern utah does any of them have upto 600 yard areas? Or is the Price range the only one? It sounds like most people are just wishing there was another Price type range up further north. Id love that personally but way easier to wish than to be done I guess.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

Three Mile Creek in Perry... I've never been there but they have steel targets out to 1000 yards... hours seen a bit limited though...


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

derekp1999 said:


> Three Mile Creek in Perry... I've never been there but they have steel targets out to 1000 yards... hours seen a bit limited though...


Three Mile Creek is nice, but when they are open they fill up quick and lots of guys stay there for a looooong time. Pretty sure they close before the youth duck hunt starts though as to not have lead flying over the waterfowlers out in the marsh.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daddylglegs (Nov 28, 2016)

Lee Kay is a joke and beauracratic nightmare to any serious shotgun shooter be it Skeet, Trap or 5Stand.

In the past year the Shotgun Facility has morphed from a friendly place to go and shoot among friends of a common bond to a highly over regulated military operation lorded over by Micro managers who ARE NOT SHOOTERS, have not shot any of the 3 venues and even when invited to join and do so refuse.

Yet, these select Autocrats set ridicules high handed mandates and "rules" contrary to long proven good practice, common sportsmanship, and best business practices. To wit:

1. Shooters waiting for a field to be available are not allowed to leave and go down to the ranges to observe (and possibly observe and learn something) until released to do so by the managers.

2. Managers, without the consent or approval of any shooter can and will assign shooter into a "squad" of their choosing to shoot together. This often is without regard to whom you came with and planned to shoot with, the individual proficiency of any shooter, or the any known proficancy in discipline rules of conduct or safety practices. A professional grade shooter can be unknowingly teamed with some newcomers to the sport and nobody has fun.

3. perhaps the most egregious and overall unrealistic and disturbing "Rule" is the repulsive "One Hour" rule.
That is from the time you park you car your group "Squad" has but one hour total to get organized, pay for your round, all of you to shoot 25 rounds on 8 different stations, pick up your hulls, and surrender the field. If your not finished with that round...too bad. You lose. If your just starting a round...too bad. You lose and Management Wii insist that you leave PERIOD,

If you want to shoot some more, go back to the center and get in line again.

The absurdity of all this is that there are four (4) skeet fields and over a dozen strap fields. Different shooters shoot at different speeds. Even in the worst of times, and no difference if it is a 9AM or a 10AM opening, by 11:30 or 12:00 worst the place is all but bare with but one or two field at most being used with nobody waiting.

Prior to 12 some months ago and the coming of the autocratic and under informed non-shooters arrival as "Management" there were no issues of this nature. Shooters as Managers identified with fellow shooters and Visa versa. Everybody was on the same team,
The serious shooters were the gold standard and a positive component to the Center.

Now the serious shooters are disgusted at the Management and left for friendlier facilities. Most if not all current shotgun shooters strongly dislike the current unnecessary, punitive rules and environment and only come as a last resort. 

As was said at the beginning, "This place is a joke". The public. deserves and needs better. Fix it or shut it down.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm on a job at a chicken food plant in Lyndel Utah. 14 miles north from Delta. The Delta shooting range is a nice, clean place to shoot'


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

I shot two rounds of skeet this afternoon at Wasatch Wing and Clay.
Clean, welcoming, roosters running around the grounds.
Fantastic!


----------



## SX3 (Jun 3, 2014)

Wow Daddylglegs I have not shot at Lee Kay for years. I will say that we experience just the opposite at the state run Cache Valley public range in Logan. Very friendly and helpful staff. We shot there just last night. While shooting, one of the staff was observing and teasing us in a friendly manner. It probably cost me a bird as I was laughing hard at one point. During the round same staff member made several very helpful suggestions to my son and even had him finish the round shooting his very expensive personal shotgun. We went from the trap range to the 5 stand range and the same staffer asked if he could shoot with us. We obviously welcomed him and again enjoyed his suggestions at how to shoot certain combos which increased our overall scores. We are all experienced shooters but I have also taken many inexperienced shooters to this range and had great experiences. The staff frequently can be seen mentoring and helping inexperienced shooters. I can only assume the management at Lee Kay is operating under their own misguided rules, I agree if it is as bad as you say they should shutdown or fix Lee Kay. It is a bit of a drive but give Logan a try. We always have a great time shooting there. I will go ahead and give names as I hope the state reads this and recognizes how much we shooters appreciate the shotgun staff at Logan. Earl and JR you guys are awesome thanks for always making our experience enjoyable.


----------



## Daddylglegs (Nov 28, 2016)

response to SX3: Thanks for your input. I have absolutely no doubt that what you say and that your recent experience is exactly as you indicate it was.

That was pretty much how it was too at Lee Kay until the new "Management" at Lee Kay came in literally "off the street" with zippo shooting credentials but a bucket load of "new" ideas and plans.

We too had great repour with the then managers. Helped countless newer or less experienced shooters in their shooting. Invited them to shoot with us and learn. Made any number of friends in doing so that come back for more.....or did until recently. We were de facto guardians of the fields while preaching safety along with good sportsmanship practice along with shooting technique for success.

never was a new shooter or any other random shooter denied an invitation to shoot with us if we had an opening on our 5 man squad. In fact, many times one or two of the original squad would "sit out a round or two specifically to let these random shooters in.

There was never a problem of not getting to shoot at any time. Just show up. If all 4 fields were busy (rare event), either wait a few minutes for one to clear out, or if you seen an under manned squad if you could join, then do so.

In all my years shooting there NEVER did we not let some one in to shoot with us and never did I see anybody else refuse! In the busiest of times it was but only a short wait. Much less than you'd experience at almost any eatery in town. It was a NON issue.

If it is not broke, don't fix it. Yet they have tried even after seeing it work well since Lee Kay opened 40 years ago. Go Figure!

Amazingly enough, the head dog at Lee Kay now and who allows this disaster in public service to continue, is no other than the former Division boss of your facility in Cashe Vally, and yes, complaints to him have been rendered, yet he allows it to continue unabraided.
Again, Go Figure.

Lastly, this, and I'm sure yours is too, is only open 1-1/2 days a week. How can Salt Lake County, comprising a population of well over a million taxpayers be remotely served by the DWR at Lee Kay in a multi purpose expensive facility over all of the LEASED Remington Arms huge acreage in only 1-1/2 days a week? 
Can we all spell "Pathetic"?


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Response to Daddylglegs:
I wish Fast Freddie or Craig were still running Lee Kay...
I believe if you want the Lee Kay shotgun center ‘back’ it will need to go back to a private concessionaire, that way the harder they work the more money they make.


----------

